
IPv6 Statistics from Google - IgorPartola
http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
======
IgorPartola
Notice how the IPv6 traffic spikes on weekends and falls off on weekdays. Also
Switzerland is leading the charge with over 9% of the traffic coming to Google
over IPv6.

